# Raisonnement tordu



## Viobi

Bonjour,
Je voudrais votre sentiment.
Je veux dire "raisonnement tordu", mais le niveau de langue...
Je pense à "raisonnement pervers", mais j'ai peur que ça fasse "délibérément faussé", alors qu'il s'agit juste d'un  syllogisme foireux...

vous en dites quoi?


----------



## Maître Capello

raisonnement erroné/fantaisiste/illogique/incohérent/absurde


----------



## Viobi

Erroné, bien: neutre! J'ai toujours du mal à être neutre , merci!


----------



## chlapec

"fallacieux", peut-être?


----------



## Viobi

pas mal non plus!


----------



## Xence

Ou encore _sophisme(s)_, pour faire plus court?


----------



## Maître Capello

Xence said:


> Ou encore _sophisme(s)_, pour faire plus court?


Oui, mais pas forcément suivant le contexte… Disons qu'un sophisme est un cas particulier de raisonnement erroné.


----------



## Reliure

un raisonnement spécieux, peut-être ?


----------



## Viobi

"spécieux" tire déjà plus vers le délibérément faussé... "fallacieux" aussi, d'ailleurs -- non, je crois que c'est Me Capello qui l'emporte avec "erroné"! Mais les autres peuvent revenir en 2e semaine!


----------



## Mauricet

Qualifier un raisonnement de _tordu_ implique pour moi plus que seulement _erroné_ : un raisonnement faussé par des préjugés peut-être inconscients qui en imposent la conclusion. Donc _spécieux_ comme _fallacieux_ seraient d'assez bons synonymes, je pense.


----------



## Maître Capello

Mauricet said:


> Qualifier un raisonnement de _tordu_ implique pour moi plus que seulement _erroné_ : un raisonnement faussé par des préjugés peut-être inconscients qui en imposent la conclusion.


Certes, mais je crois bien que Viobi voulait justement éviter ce sens-là !


----------



## Viobi

Le raisonnement est faussé par des préjugés, oui, mais c'est involontaire, il ne s'agit pas d'induire en erreur pour nuire. La nuisance est réelle, mais absolument pas délibérée, puisque ceux qui la subissent sont ceux-là mêmes qui l'infligent (avec leurs enfants).

Il s'agit de l'allaitement maternel: il particulièrement important dans les pays pauvres, car la population n'y a pas accès facilement à de l'eau potable, n'a pas forcément les moyens d'acheter de lait en boîte, etc. De là, par un raisonnement _foireux_, un tas de gens déduisent (avec la bonne vieille certitude sous-jacente de la supériorité de l'homme blanc) que dans les pays riches, allaiter ou pas est sans importance, puisqu'on a de l'eau propre et des frigos. Et  ça ne tient pas parce que, même si on ne risque pas de donner une diarrhée mortelle au bébé avec le bib,  on le prive quand même de plein de choses nécessaires à soin plein développement, en oubliant que le lait en boîte est très loin, qualitativement parlant, du lait maternel.


----------



## Mauricet

La demande initiale de Viobi était un synonyme de 'raisonnement tordu' à un autre niveau de langue, avec cette précision qu'il s'agit d'un 'syllogisme foireux'. Je réponds à la question en indiquant que _tordu_ suppose que le syllogisme soit 'foireux' d'une manière plus perverse que s'il était simplement _erroné_ (par faute de logique par exemple). Si Viobi est contente avec _erroné_, c'est que son _tordu_ l'était, lui aussi  (erroné, oui, pas tordu !).

Un raisonnement faussé par un préjugé involontaire me semble pouvoir être qualifié de _biaisé_.


----------



## Viobi

Ah oui, j'admets que _biaisé_, c'est nettement mieux! C'est tordu à souhait sans que ce soit nécessairement volontaire! Adopté! Merci!


----------



## Xence

Maître Capello said:


> Disons qu'un sophisme est un cas particulier de raisonnement erroné.


Et ce que recherchait Viobi est aussi un cas particulier de raisonnement erroné. Mais il est clair que si Viobi avait d'emblée fourni un contexte aussi significatif que celui qu'il (elle?) expose dans le post #12, il (elle?) nous aurait, à coup sûr, épargné tant de tâtonnements...


----------



## Maître Capello

Viobi said:


> Ah oui, j'admets que _biaisé_, c'est nettement mieux! C'est tordu à souhait sans que ce soit nécessairement volontaire!


Il est vrai que c'est le meilleur terme indiquant que le raisonnement est tordu, mais il y a tout de même une notion assez claire de _ruse_, de _subterfuge_ ou en tout cas de volonté… Selon le TLFi :


> *Biaiser −* _Au fig._  Employer des moyens détournés, des subterfuges, user de finesse ou de ruse :


----------



## Mauricet

Pas tout à fait d'accord, Maître Capello. _Biaiser_ au sens propre, c'est aller de travers, simplement. En statistique on parle d'estimateur _biaisé_ si sa moyenne est différente de la vraie. Un raisonnement biaisé va de travers, sans forcément que le raisonneur le veuille : il suffit qu'il soit égaré par ce qu'il croit savoir.


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est pas faux !


----------

